# Holding the leash in Novice



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm starting to work on obedience again since I need something a bit more lower impact. I'm starting to run into a bit of an issue with holding the leash (and it's only going to get worse!). I normally hold the leash in my left hand at my belt buckle. I'm starting to get to the point where I have to hold my arm at a bit of a funny angle to reach that point. My question is can I hold the leash in my left hand and keep my hand at my side (I have to "swing" it as one naturally would when walking, right? Or can I hold it still at my side?). Or should I try to hold it in in my right hand with the leash across my body (giving the dog an appropriate amount of slack of course)? For the record, Piper is a bit of a midget, so I'm not too worried about smacking her in the head with my hand or leash.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I always thought that with the leash portion, you mainly can't be moving your hand all over. It's just the offleash part that you absolutely have to have your hand loose at your side or over your midsection.

When I heel with Jacks, I usually lock my hand at my hip bone. And this mainly is because I use a shorter leash and want to give more slack to avoid deductions for a tight leash.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

The Novice section of the rulebook states..

The leash may be held in either hand, or both hands, but the hands must be held in a natural position.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Yes, you can keep in your left land, with your left arm down.


----------

